# Gerichtsvollzieher nur noch Privatperson ?



## passer (9 Januar 2013)

> Das wiederum hat zur Folge, dass keine Gerichtsvollzieherin und kein Gerichtsvollzieher rechtlich mehr dazu in der Lage ist, noch irgendwelche Vollstreckungshandlungen vornehmen zu können und zu dürfen.





> Alle Maßnahmen von Gerichtsvollziehern, die eine "Eidesstattliche Versicherung" betreffen, sind spätestens seit dem 1. Januar 2013 unzulässig und stellen zudem eine gesetzwidrige und willkürliche Maßnahme dar, die vorsätzlichen strafrechtlich relevanten Charakter inne hat. Vorsätzlich deshalb, da dieser Personenkreis sein Nichtwissen um seinen Status und seine Vorgehensweise billigend in Kauf genommen hat.


 
http://www.news4press.com/Gerichtsvollzieher-seit-August-2012-kein_708885.html
http://www.news4press.com/Abgabe-der-Eidesstattlichen-Versicherung_708909.html

Demzufolge kann kein GV mehr die Wohnung betreten entgegen den Willen des Schuldners, noch keine Polizei als Hilfe zur Vollstreckung beauftragen, den Privatpersonen haben keine Sonderrechte wie auch die ehemaligen GEZ Nerver.

Unterliege hier ich einen Denkfehler bezüglich der Möglichkeiten eines Piepmatzklebers ?


----------



## Hippo (9 Januar 2013)

Also ich wage stark zu bezweifeln daß die Ansichten dieser Autorin korrekt sind.
Denn auch bei den Postagenturen kannst Du hoheitliche Aufgaben finden >>> Postident z.B.


----------



## Teleton (9 Januar 2013)

Die Erfüllung hoheitlicher Aufgaben ist nicht an Beamtenstatus gebunden, siehe z.B. Schülerlotsen. Und zuständig bleibt der GV siehe den neuen §802e ZPO
http://dejure.org/gesetze/ZPO/802e.html


----------



## steffele66 (20 Dezember 2013)

Auch falls ich das aufwärme... § 802e ZPO reicht nach der jetzigen Rechtslage nicht aus. Die ZPO regelt in dem Fall nur was ein Gerichtsvollzieher wie zu tun hat, *sofern er dies dann auch darf!* und dürfen tut er es rein juristisch derzeit nicht. Die ZPO ist eine Ordnung und kein Gesetz, es braucht aber ein Gesetz, um die Ordnung so in Kraft zusetzen wie es bei der Änderung gewollt ist. Der Fehler war, die ganzen Änderungen von hinten her anzufangen, anstelle eine Rechtsgrundlage dafür zu schaffen
Eines Vorweg - ich bin kein Anhänger von den Reichsdeppen oder die BRD ist eine GmbH (was sie tatsächlich auch ist), was ich jetzt schreibe ist für jeden nachprüfbar!

Nach dem noch immer Bestand habenden Urteil des _BVerfG,27.04.1959-2BvF2/58, _können dauerhaft hoheitliche Aufgaben wie sie der Gerichtsvollzieher ausübt nur einem Beamten übertragen werden - Zitat Begründung II Nr. c. Absatz 3:

_die dauernde Ausübung hoheitsrechtlicher Befugnisse soll in der Regel Beamten und nicht Angestellten und Arbeitern des öffentlichen Dienstes übertragen werden. Soweit von dieser Regel abgewichen wird, ist die Tätigkeit des mit Hoheitsfunktionen betrauten Angestellten allerdings der des Beamten gleichzuachten. Es darf sich hier aber nach Art. 33 Abs. 4 GG nur um Ausnahmefälle handeln. Würde die ständige Ausübung hoheitlicher Befugnisse in größerem Umfang auf Nichtbeamte übertragen, so wäre dies mit dem Grundgesetz nicht vereinbar_​Nach der damit verfassungsrechtlich bedenklichen Änderung der Gerichtsvollzieherordnung zum 01.08.2012 in §§ 1 (weggefallen) - hier war geregelt, dass sie Beamte nach dem Beamtenrecht sind; § 2 wo ihre Selbstständigkeit gezeigt wird, sie bei den Gerichten nur unter Aufsicht, nicht aber unter dessen Leitung stehen; und § 24 (weggefallen) hier war ihre sachliche- und örtliche Zuständigkeit geregelt. Ergo - er ist als Person und nur als Person noch Beamter, weil man ihm den Status nicht so einfach entziehen kann, er ist aber nicht mehr Beamter in dem Sinne, die hoheitlichen Aufgaben noch ausüben zu dürfen - er ist keine *juristische* Person mehr, sondern nur noch eine natürliche Person.

*Alte Vorschrift:*
§ 1 GVO Rechtsstellung des Gerichtsvollziehers
Der Gerichtsvollzieher ist Beamter im Sinne des Beamtenrechts. 

§ 2 GVO Dienstbehörde
1. Dienstbehörde des Gerichtsvollziehers ist das Amtsgericht, bei dem er beschäftigt ist. 
2. Unmittelbarer Dienstvorgesetzter des Gerichtsvollziehers ist der aufsichtführende Richter des Amtsgerichts.

§ 24 Sachliche Zuständigkeit
1. Welche Aufträge der GVZ auszuführen hat, wird durch die Gesetze sowie durch Verwaltungsanordnungen der obersten Landesjustizbehörde bestimmt.
2. Der GVZ ist verpflichtet, seiner dienstlichen Tätigkeit entsprechende Aufträge der Behörden der Justizverwaltung auszuführen.
3. Wenn dienstliche Belange es notwendig machen, kann der GVZ nach Maßgabe der beamtenrechtlichen Vorschriften auch ganz oder teilweise im mittleren Justizdienst verwendet werden. Die Anordnung hierzu trifft der Präsident des Oberlandesgerichts. Er bestimmt auch das Ausmaß der Beschäftigung. In dringenden Fällen kann der aufsichtführende Richter des Amtsgerichts unter Vorbehalt der Genehmigung des Präsidenten des OLG vorläufige Anordnungen treffen.

*Neue Vorschrift:*
§ 1 GVO (weggefallen)
§ 2 GVO Dienstaufsicht
Bei der ihm zugewiesenen Zwangsvollstreckung handelt der Gerichtsvollzieher *selbstständig*. Er unterliegt hierbei zwar der Aufsicht, aber nicht der unmittelbaren Leitung des Gerichts. Unmittelbarer Dienstvorgesetzter des Gerichtsvollziehers ist der aufsichtführende Richter des Amtsgerichts. 
§ 24 GVO (weggefallen)

und weiter das OLG München in Az.: 9 VA 17/12 in seiner Begründung zu einem Urteil

Ein Gerichtsvollzieher sei auch weder selbst eine "Behörde" im Sinne der genannten Vorschrift, noch "Teil einer Behörde". Gerichtsvollzieher seien auch in die Organisation der Amtsgerichte nicht wie andere Beamte eingebunden. Abgesehen von den Ihnen eingeräumten besonderen Befugnissen, wie z.B. zum zwangsweisen Eingriff in Grundrechte, würden Gerichtsvollzieher nach außen nicht als Beamte oder Angehörige eines Amtsgerichts in Erscheinung treten. Die Stellung eines Gerichtsvollziehers unterscheide sich auch deutlich von der eines Vollstreckungsbeamten des Finanzamts.​
Auch der Gesetzgeber hat das erkannt und versucht seit 2010 einen neuen Artikel in das Grundgesetz aufnehmen zu lassen, der die Ausnahme von Artikel 33 GG möglich macht, er sollte lauten:

Bundesrat Drucksache 17/1210 vom 24.03.2010 aus der 17. Wahlperiode Artikel 98a einzuführen, 
Artikel 98a (neu einzufügen) _Die Vollstreckung gerichtlicher Entscheidungen und die Ausübung sonstiger Befugnisse der Gerichtsvollzieher können durch Gesetz, die die staatliche Verantwortung für die ordnungsgemäße Erfüllung der Aufgaben sicherzustellen hat, auf Personen, die nicht Angehörige des öffentlichen Dienstes im Sinne von Art. 33 Abs. 4 sind, übertragen werden. Artikel 92 bleibt unberührt_. ​wäre dies so im Grundgesetz - bisher aber keine 1/3 Mehrheit für diese Änderung - dann würde der Gerichtsvollzieher wieder eine Legitimation haben und der derzeitige Beleihungsstatus würde ausreichen - aber ohne den Artikel 98a GG tut es dies nicht!

Fakt ist, ein Gerichtsvollzieher hat nach derzeitiger Gesetzeslage *keine gesetzliche Legitimation hoheitliche Befugnisse ausüben zu dürfen, *sein Handeln zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist verfassungswidrig, rechtswidrig und verletzt die Grundrechte der Schuldner.


----------



## Der Jurist (21 Dezember 2013)

ZPO heißt zwar Zivilprozeßordnung ist aber ein Gesetz.


----------



## steffele66 (23 Dezember 2013)

Sehe ich anders... die ZPO ist zwar eine verbindliche Handlungsanweisung und kein Gesetz in diesem Sinne
Sonst wäre es ja möglich, dass ich ohne Gerichtsvollzieher zu sein bei die Pfänden dürfte, wenn es denn Gesetz wäre. Zudem ergibt es sich schon aus dem Namen - alles was "*-ordnung*" enthält ist kein Gesetz, aber dennoch verbindlich für diejenigen, die ein Gesetz anwenden können oder müssen

Ich lasse mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen...


----------



## BenTigger (23 Dezember 2013)

Hmmm Steffele, was für einen Wissenshintergrund hast du denn, das du derartiges siehst?
Hast du einen juristischen Background sprich bist du irgendwie aufgebildeter Jurist oder nur über Wikipedia weitergebildet?
(nicht negativ gemeint, sondern soll darstellen, Meinung über Infos aus dem Internet gebildet)

Sei mir nicht böse, aber was glaubst du, wer ist Glaubwürdiger?

Du, seit Freitag hier registriert mit 2 Beiträgen, die nichts aussagen, ausser einer Meinung von dir, oder...

Ein User der nicht nur Jurist als Usernamen hat, sondern seit 10 Jahren hier aktiv, tatsächlich Jura studiert und uns immer dadurch aufgefallen ist, das alle seine Aussagen zugetroffen haben?

Naja dazu ist er uns noch persönlich bekannt.

Also, nicht er/wir müssen dich vom Gegenteil überzeugen, sondern DU musst erst mal mehr vorweisen, als nur deinen Glauben.

Und nur mal ein Gegenbeweis:
Meine Mutter hat immer gesagt: "Mein Junge, hier wird Ordnung gehalten"
Und DAS war ein Gesetz. 
Wehe ich habe dagegen verstoßen. Das gab immer Höchststrafen


----------



## Hippo (23 Dezember 2013)

> Meine Mutter hat immer gesagt: "Mein Junge, hier wird Ordnung gehalten"
> Und DAS war ein Gesetz.
> Wehe ich habe dagegen verstoßen. Das gab immer Höchststrafen


----------



## Heiko (23 Dezember 2013)

Wieder was gelernt. Die Strafprozess*ordnung* ist kein Gesetz, sondern nur eine mehr oder weniger bindende Handlungsanweisung für Richter und Staatsanwälte. Analog die Gewerbeordnung.

(...)

Aha.

Erklär das doch bitte mal dem Finanzamt, wenn man Dir Schwierigkeiten wegen eines Verstosses gegen die Abgaben*ordnung* machen will...


----------



## Teleton (23 Dezember 2013)

> Als *Reichsjustizgesetze* werden jene *Gesetze* bezeichnet, die im Jahr 1877 im Deutschen Reich verabschiedet wurden und am 1. Oktober 1879 in Kraft traten. Sie umfassten das Gerichtsverfassungsgesetz, die Zivilprozessordnung, die Strafprozessordnung, die Konkursordnung und andere Einführungs- und Nebengesetze wie beispielsweise die Rechtsanwaltsordnung oder das Gerichtskostengesetz.


..


----------



## BenTigger (24 Dezember 2013)

Hmmm ob das ein Test war, ob wir uns juristisch auskennen?
OK Test bestanden


----------



## steffele66 (24 Dezember 2013)

Ich bin Justiziar in einem Selbsthilfeverein für Leiharbeiter - das mal zu meinem Background...

Um Irrtümer aus dem Weg zu räumen, die Hierarchie ist I. Grundgesetz II. Gesetze III. Verordnungen IV. Arbeitsanweisungen. Damit eine Verordnung - hier bspw die Gerichtsvollzieherordnung und die ZPO - Anwendung finden kann, muss es dafür ein Gesetz als Grundlage haben - hier dem Fall wäre es das Gerichtsvollziehergesetz, das wiederum muss konform mit dem Grundgesetz sein als höchste Ebene. Es gibt a.) derzeit kein Gerichtsvollziehergesetz und b.) keinen Artikel im Grundgesetz, der das Gerichtsvollziehergesetz legitimieren würde. Damit sind die Gerichtsvollzieherordnung UND die betroffenen Teile der ZPO im Moment zumindest formaljuristisch unwirksam, weil ihnen die gesetzliche Grundlage fehlt... Jura 1. Semester!


----------



## BenTigger (25 Dezember 2013)

OK, Background ist zumindest schon tiefergehendes Wissen.
Aber: Für die Tätigkeit als Justiziar ist von Gesetzes wegen keine bestimmte Ausbildung vorgeschrieben.

Nur glaube ich kaum, dass ich mit deiner Argumentation, einem GV den Zutritt zu meiner Wohnung untersagen kann.
Er hat immerhin einen gerichtlichen Titel, wenn er z.B. die Wohnung wieder in den Besitz des Eigentümers bringen will und kann dann auch "Gewalt" anwenden. Ebenso wenn er Schulden eintreiben will, hat er einen Titel.  Versuch mal ihn dann davon abzuhalten. Er geht vielleicht jetzt und kommt dann mit einem Haftbefehl wieder.

Soviel dazu.


----------



## johinos (25 Dezember 2013)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Hast du einen juristischen Background sprich bist du irgendwie aufgebildeter Jurist oder nur über Wikipedia weitergebildet?
> (nicht negativ gemeint, sondern soll darstellen, Meinung über Infos aus dem Internet gebildet)


Na, na, na, beim aktuellen Thema reicht Wikipedia völlig:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gerichtsvollzieher_(Deutschland)
"_...künftig nicht mehr als Beamte, sondern als staatlich Beliehene tätig sein. Diese werden mit dem öffentlichen Amt beliehen und üben dabei weiterhin hoheitliche Aufgaben im Bereich der Zwangsvollstreckung unter staatlicher Aufsicht aus._"

Faktisch änderte sich also - nichts... 

Und auch der Irrtum bezüglich "...ordnung" ist dort geklärt: 
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zivilprozessordnung_(Deutschland)
"_Die deutsche *Zivilprozessordnung* (abgekürzt *ZPO*; bei Rechtsvergleichung: dZPO) regelt das gerichtliche Verfahren in Zivilprozessen und trat als Gesetz am 1. Oktober 1879 als Teil der Reichsjustizgesetze in Kraft._"

Was Betreten der Wohnung gegen den Willen des Schuldners angeht: Er braucht dann eine richterliche Durchsuchungsanordnung - die kriegt er auch. 
http://richter.lohkamp.info/pages/z...-8.-buch/zwangsvollstreckung/durchsuchung.php 

Gewalt gegen Sachen darf er selbst anwenden bzw. anordnen (Schlüsseldienst), und wenn eine Person Widerstand leistet, kommt halt die Polizei mit ( § 758 ZPO).


----------



## Hippo (25 Dezember 2013)

johinos schrieb:


> Faktisch änderte sich also - nichts...


... Und was mach ich jetzt mit dem Popcorn das ich mir bereitgelegt habe?


----------



## BenTigger (26 Dezember 2013)

Tja Johinos , ich sagte ja bereits, Wikipediabildung war nicht negativ/Abwertend gemeint.
Nur lernt man bei Wikipedia nicht das Winkeladvokatische lesen der Gesetzestexte.
Was fuer uns normalos lediglich ein toter ist, wird anderswo als ein "zur Zeit vom Leben abwesender" bezeichnet.
Bei Gesetzestexten ist das noch chaotischer 

Deswegen traue ich einem Juristen mehr anwendbares Wissen der Gesetze  zu, als einem Wikistudiertem 
Und die Juristen sind sich ja auch nicht immer einig darueber was das Gesetz aussagt.


----------



## BenTigger (26 Dezember 2013)

@Hippo
Soll ich dir beim Popcornessen helfen?


----------



## Reducal (27 Dezember 2013)

Johinos hat eine für meinen Geschmack eine brauchbare Erklärung geliefert. Allerdings frage ich mich schon, wie man auf die Idee kommt, gängige Rechtspflege bezweifeln zu wollen.

Da ich böse bin, möchte ich an dieser Stelle den einen Dialog zwischen Putin und Chodorkowski erwähnen. C. wollte, dass P. dafür sorgt, dass Korruption und Vetternwirtschaft eingedämmt werden und P. zeigte sich einverstanden damit, erklärte aber, dass er bei C. mit der Reinigung beginnen wird. Dass daraus 10 Jahre Straflager für Herrn C. geworden sind und Herr P.  heute der mächtigste Mann der Welt ist, geht aktuell in die Geschichte ein.


----------



## Wuschel_MUC (29 Dezember 2013)

Die Verfasserin des von passer ursprünglich zitierten Originalbeitrags wähnt sich als Reichsbürger und stellt die Legitimation der ganzen Bundesrepublik in Frage. Siehe hier: http://www.mayerw.de/terragermania/tege01.html. Bitte nach "Tina W" suchen. In dem Artikel geht es um die "Verwaltung der zukünftigen Regierung des Deutschen Reiches".

Mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen.

Wuschel


----------



## Heiko (29 Dezember 2013)

War fast klar, dass das mal wieder aus der Richtung kommt...


----------



## steffele66 (30 Dezember 2013)

Vermutlich wurde hier das eine oder andere Wichtige Detail übersehen - und Wikipedia ist nun mal nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss... ok, dann picke ich den Kern mal heraus.

1. Das Gerichtsvollzieher "Beliehene" Beamten sind *IST (derzeit) FALSCH!*
Das wären sie nur dann, wenn denn das Gerichtsvollziehergesetz auch Gültigkeit hätte, wo in § 1 das mit dem "Beliehenen Beamten" auch dann drin steht... hat es aber nicht, weil es noch gar nicht verkündet wurde. Er ist derzeit weder beliehener Beamter, noch ein Beamter im gesetzlichen Sinne wegen der Aufhebung von § 1 GVO

2. Dauerhafte Übertragung hoheitlicher Befugnisse auf *NICHT-*Beamte ist nach Urteil BVerfG, 27.04.1959 2BvF2/58 verfassungswidrig
siehe dazu mein Zitat weiter oben...

Klar hat ein Gerichtsvollzieher "Titel", doch darf er sie derzeit nicht vollstrecken weil ihm die Befugnis fehlt hoheitlich Wirken zu können, diese wäre gegeben, wenn das Gerichtsvollziehergesetz Gültigkeit erlangt durch Verkündung - was ihn dann zum Beamten in beliehenen Status machen würde, was aber wiederum nur ginge, wenn Artikel 98a in das Grundgesetz aufgenommen wird. *ERST DANN* kann er auch die Normen aus der ZPO anwenden.... und nur dann! Tut er es jetzt schon, handelt er rechts- und verfassungswidrig und ist für alle Schäden haftbar!

Diese Auffassung teilt selbst der DGVB e.V. (Deutscher Gerichtsvollzieher Bund) und hält die derzeitige Rechtslage für mehr als bedenklich und drängt seit Jahren auf klare Verhältnisse. Das dies nicht in der Öffentlichkeit breit getreten wird ist ja wohl auch klar, denn dann gäbe es mächtig was auf die Mütze! Man könnte nun meinen, ok, dann erst mal so weiter wie bisher, bis was handfestes gesetzkonformes kommt... NEIN! rechtswidrig bleibt rechtswidrig!

Quelle Wikipedia:


> Der Gerichtsvollzieher gehört zu den Organen der Rechtspflege und ist in einem *ihm zugewiesenen Amtsbezirk tätig*.


Nein ist er nicht mehr - §§ 20, 24 GVO die das regelten SIND AUFGEHOBEN seit dem 01.08.2012, ein Amtsbezirk wird nicht mehr zugewiesen


> In Deutschland sind „Gerichtsvollzieher“ und „Obergerichtsvollzieher“ Amtsbezeichnungen von Beamten im mittleren Justizvollzugsdienst (Besoldungsgruppe A8 und A9)


NEIN ist er nicht mehr - § 10 GVO Vergütung wurde ebenfalls zum 01.08.2012 aufgehoben, er erhält KEINE Besoldung mehr, sondern lebt nun von den Gebühren bei erfolgreicher Pfändung beim Schuldner


> Nach einer erfolglosen – in der Amtssprache „fruchtlosen“ – Pfändung oder bei Vorliegen einer der anderen Voraussetzungen nach § 807 ZPO kann der Gerichtsvollzieher dem Schuldner die eidesstattliche Versicherung (früher: Offenbarungseid) abnehmen


NEIN darf er nicht - ein Gerichtsvollzieher ist die Exekutive, die Abnahme eine eidesstattlichen Versicherung darf aber nur die Judikative, ist also den Richtern vorbehalten wegen der zwingenden Gewaltenteilung im Grundgesetz!


> Rechtsgrundlage der Tätigkeit als Gerichtsvollzieher sind vor allem § 154 Gerichtsverfassungsgesetz (GVG)


NEIN kann es nicht sein, weil Gerichtsvollzieher keine Beamten mehr sind und durch den Zusatz in Klammer "(Gerichtsvollzieher)" wird er nicht zum Beamten. Dieser Paragraph im GVG hat derzeit keine Rechtsgrundlage wegen des Fehlen der Legitimation durch das Gerichtsvollziehergesetz, welches keine Legitimation durch das Grundgesetz hat

Man kann also selbst Wikipedia auseinander pflücken und die Irrtümer und das Halbwissen dort aufdecken - würde sich das ein Rechtsgelehrter anschauen, dann bekäme er Weinkrämpfe... also kann man die Aussage: _"Na, na, na, beim aktuellen Thema reicht Wikipedia völlig:"_ ebenfalls getrost in die Tonne klopfen!


----------



## steffele66 (30 Dezember 2013)

Wuschel_MUC schrieb:


> Die Verfasserin des von passer ursprünglich zitierten Originalbeitrags wähnt sich als Reichsbürger und stellt die Legitimation der ganzen Bundesrepublik in Frage. Siehe hier: http://www.mayerw.de/terragermania/tege01.html. Bitte nach "Tina W" suchen. In dem Artikel geht es um die "Verwaltung der zukünftigen Regierung des Deutschen Reiches".
> 
> Mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen.
> 
> Wuschel


Doch gibt es... ich habe mit solchen Dingen niemalsnichts am Hut - ich stelle nicht die Legitimation der BRD in Frage, denn sie ist legitim... das tun nur die Reichsdeppen und glauben ihren eigenen Scheiß auch noch... und dass wir noch immer im Deutschen Reich (Nicht 3. Reich!!) leben ist nun mal Tatsache (BVerfG 1979), was aber nichts an der Gültigkeit der Gesetze ändert...! Ich rede aber von Gesetzen, die nicht gültig sind weil sie nie verkündet wurden was zwingende Voraussetzung ist - und das ist der Unterschied zwischen mir und den Reichsdeppen...!

Beschlossen, aber nie verkündet - das Gerichtsvollziehergesetz ... und die §§ 1; 3 bestätigen, dass der Gerichtsvollzieher derzeit keine Beamten sind und damit auch keine hoheitlichen Befugnisse ausführen dürfen mangels Rechtsgrundlage aus dem Grundgesetz die durch Artikel 98a GG geschaffen werden soll.
http://www.umwelt-online.de/cgi-bin/parser/Drucksachen/drucknews.cgi?texte=0150_2D07#h12


----------



## BenTigger (30 Dezember 2013)

Irgendwie artet das Ganze zu einer OT Diskussion aus, die nichts mit Computerbetrug zu tun hat.
Daher hier nicht relevant und Thema geschlossen.


----------

